# Forschner vs. Dexter Russell



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

Are these two brands pretty even in terms of price and quality? Does anyone have any preferences?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have used my Dexter Russell Green River Works, wood handled 8" French Knife for the last oh, 22 years on almost a daily basis. I love it. I call it my "racing knife". I also have a set of Tridents which I also like, but nothing beats the balance and lightness of my Dexter. If you have a knife in your hand for hours a day, you will know what I mean. Also the handle on the Forchner is a little large for my hand. They are both good. But it just gets down to personal preferences.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a bunch of Forschner knives and I love 'em. Light, sharp and cheap. They fit my hand but may not fit yours. That's the most important thing.


----------

